# Why the low turnouts for king tournaments in Texas



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

I would like to pose this question, to get the anglers input, and hopefully increase awareness. This is a great sport that all can particapate in. I would love to see this sport grow in Texas. We have a few great teams paving the way for all of us and putting Texas on the map in king fishing ( Team Lured Away, Papatonic, Texas Contender and others). How can we make this sport better and flourish here. For myself it has been a great experince, I like the challenge, the freindships made, the time spent with family and friends, oh yes the chance to win a few dollars. For those interested check out the websites www.fishska.com and www.flwoutdoors.com

I feel this can be a great sport here in Texas, Remember that everything is bigger and better in Texas.

Please input on how we can make it better for us anglers and the sport here in Texas.

Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

my problem is that I dont have a running boat that is my own right now. When it is running with the new motors I will fish it. The only problem I can think that I have with it is puting a 24 or 25' boat with a single or small twins in with a 36' boat with tripple 250-300hp motors on it. They can and do make that 100 mile run and get out there alot easier on the rough days which happen often here.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Argo said:


> my problem is that I dont have a running boat that is my own right now. When it is running with the new motors I will fish it. The only problem I can think that I have with it is puting a 24 or 25' boat with a single or small twins in with a 36' boat with tripple 250-300hp motors on it. They can and do make that 100 mile run and get out there alot easier on the rough days which happen often here.


I have seen the little guys place higher than the big boys. Its not always what you own but what you know. Also FlW with the area restrictions does help level the field to a degree. Its a great team sport and I wish I could have started earlier but those day jobs just kept getting in the way. Dont wait to long Argo to start putting togther a Team or join one. And fish a tournment you dont have to go all out the first year, just get involved.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

If you look back there has been more 23 and under boat in the top ten. The last tournment there were two in the top three. So with that being said 23 and under boat can compete againest bigger boats but they have there own class in the Ska. In the FLW thats why they put a cap on how far you can run. I will agree that when rougher conditions the ride will be a little esesier but the 23 under fisherman/ladies can beat and compete with anyone. I think once people try it they will see how much fun it is ,and can use it for an excuse to fish more.


----------



## motex (Jun 3, 2004)

*Ska*

I am thinking of fishing them this year, but I have allready started with a bad taste in my mouth. I just purshased a 24' boat that according to the length rules it would qualify for the 23 and under but because it is advertised as a 24' I have to fish the open class. The same boat manufacturer has a boat that is advertised as a 23' and has the same specs as mine but because mine has 24' on the side it does not qualify.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

The 23' and under class got the bait and switch from SKA and good old Jack Holmes here in Texas. I believe the promising like a politician and the $$$ payin/payout might have done some damage. I have more faith in the TKA than the SKA here even though I have not fished the TKA tournaments. Who's Your Daddy has helped the Texas king scene with his tourney as well. Just my opinion from personal experience.
FJack


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

The sport is awesome, and I enjoy it very much. The problem continues to be payouts. People want more for their money. It is not cheap for the average offshore fisherman to chase big kings, Gas, entry fees, hotels it gets up there in a hurry. Do all that and win $400.00 for a top 5 finish. Plus people get a bad taste in their mouth if the event does not go as planned. (Nationals) With that being said I love it and hope to back at this summer!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have thoult about doign it several time but have never taken the plunge. Seems like I can't get a crew together and am not sure about paying $200+ to enter.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

I think SKA tourneys are $350.00+ now and $65.00 membership fee and $10.00 fee for SKA members to have fish qualify for SKA.
FJack


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm trying to get involved I fished 2 of the 4 last year but last years tourney dates were the reason I didn't fish the other 2. Plan on fishing all of the SKA tourneys in 06. I think doing away with the line up for check out would help, yes its pretty cool to see all the badArse rigs lined up and ready to roll, but its really more of a pain in the rear.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I think now that I have started scuba/spearrfishing that I just enter a few spearfishing tournments and not even think about entering any fishing tournments.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

To me its like everything else, when you feel like you have to go fish, it takes the fun out of fishing.


When big money is involved politics arn't far behind. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I have fished over a dozen SKA tournaments here in Texas and two Nationals since the first season SKA was in Texas. Fish with Glenn Cook on BigBite. The main problem is this: the payouts simply are not there. It costs a minimum of $1,500 per boat per tourney. Gas being the biggest expense. Even with new technology efficient engines and a boat less than 30', you are still looking at several hundred gallons to fish in the right spots for three days. Add in lodging, meals, tackle, bait, etc. and you are talking real money. With the payouts being what they are, and the big increase in gas prices, if you don't place in the Top 3 you are losing, not winning. Factor in tournament wear on your boat in the process... 
Don't get me wrong, it is a lot of fun at times, but unless they can figure out the payoffs to insure that the Top 10 can break even for the weekend, I will be very selective on the tournaments I pick. I can spend the same money and catch tuna, wahoo, dolphin and billfish instead of slimy kingfish.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Andy, I fished the SKA the first two years it was in Texas, and it was fun, but I couldnt get the time off or enough team members who could get the time off to prefish and do well. I think that the tournaments are great. I would agree with Argo, that it is or was hard to compete against some of the sponsored teams that have the time and money and big-fast boats to prefish and do well in the tournaments. Maybe with the distance limitations, it will level the playing field a little. It is hard enough to get time off to pleasure fish, much less tournament fish, on a regular basis. If I had the time and money I would be all over it..


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

The main reason for the payouts in most of the tournaments that we fish is low turnout. If we were getting 100+ boats per tournament the payout would be much better. 

Every one thinks that you need a big go fast boat to compete with the big boats. But I have to disagree. I have been fishing the class of 23 for two years now and have proved that you don't need a big boat to do well. My first SKA boat was a 23 Contender that could not evan go 40 MPH. We were in the top three overall in one tournament and ended up 3rd in the division. Last year I fished a 23 McKee Craft and had no trouble keeping up with the big boys. Sure they can beet me to the spots but if teams would wake up a little earlier and be first in line for the shot gun start you give yourself an advatage. The TKA (Texas King Mackerel Assciation)is also doing things in their tournament to make it more attractive for other boats to get involved. The tournament is a rodeo with King, Ling, Dolphin, & Snapper. This gives teams more chances to win money.

As for people who are a little weary of fishing these tournaments I would suggest you give it a try. They are family orriented with alot of great people involved. People can also go to training days that the TKA puts on to lern more about Kingfishing. You can go to kingmackerel.org to learn more.

Hope to see all of you at the Tournaments this year,

David


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

the pay outs are alot better in the Flw series tournments. I fish both but if I had limited time I would consider The flw kingfish series. One day of fishing means one day of fuel no work missed and more money on payouts. Plus if your in the top twenty you get to go to the chapionship for "free" no entree fee cost,and have a chance to win $75,000 for 1st and $2500 for 20th not bad I think.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

One of these days if I ever get away from an inshore boat I plan on doing it. We will probably get a boat next year I'm hoping but I said that last year and still don't have it. I can't wait and I will definantly be fishing them.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Papatonic and Mossy Oaks are right on, to get the money up we have to get the participation up. The class of 23 boats can compete with the bigger boats, you don't have to run a 100 miles to get a good king. There are different series out there to fit most anglers. I look forward to meeting alot of you guys this year at the tournaments


Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

what are the entry fees for FLW? Memberships and what not. If you fish a SKA tournament which I am guessing are doubled up with the TKA tourneys and you are only a TKA member what happens there? What are the TKA fees for memberships and tourneys? Just curious because I have been wanting to fish a couple of tournaments especially since they are going to be in Mansfield in the future)hopefully. I would fish portA and mansfield if I did for the first year and see what happened.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

My wife and I have not missed an SKA Tournament Divison 8 in seven years and that includes all the Nationals except for the last one which thank God we didn't qualify for.
My wife sells boat at LMC marine and I am a licenced Captain. We just love to fish!
Oh the things I have learned and the million things I have yet to learn about kingfishing.
I owe a whole lot to the SKA and Jack Holmes for the incouragement he gave Jill and I.
I got my capt. lic. because of tournament fishing and have landed some pretty good sponsorships too. 
I haven't won very much in the passed 7 years but what I have learned is priceless.
I have met some good people doing the tournaments and have made some lifelong friends.
People can say this and say that about all the differant tournaments and organizations
But I'll tell you new guys this My wife and I would be absolutly lost without Tournament Kingfishing To hell with winning and to hell with the money I wouldn't 
quit fishing tournaments if I knew I would never win!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I think the turn outs are low because the average Joe keep hearing the same ol' names with their big arse boats winning all the time. I'm good friends with Team "Who's Your Daddy" and I know the smaller boats can still compete, but it's pretty hard to own a normal 22'er (not a 23' Tournament Edition which can be as long as 25+ feet) and be looking at possiblity of having to fish 5' seas. It's pretty hard to draw in new folks when they know the playing field is that uneven. 

There is pretty much no way to fix this 23 and under issue because there are too many boat builders making 25' boats for this division. If I fished it right now I would be in the class with the big boats (1999 25' SeaCraft)...and if some one bought a 23' Tournament SeaCraft (which is my exact boat) he would get to fish in the 23' and under. It will be hard to draw in new folks when there are issues like this. 

Heres a little scenario;

The 23' and under also get 1st place money in tournaments....what if I caught (25' SeaCraft=25' boat) a nice fish, that was in the middle of the field of big boats.... BUT, the guy in 23' and under (23' Tournament SeaCraft=25' boat) weighs a smaller fish, but won the 23' and under...guess who goes home with some cash!?!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Purses are too small, if they put some real money up for grabs I might have to go buy a set of downriggers.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Purses this year-SKA division 8

TKA- Donzi sweet 16 run about, $38,000 retail (should get about 30 for it)
Teakwood-Contender 21, valued at 40K (should get 28 to 30 for it)
Port A- Contender 21, valued at 40 K (see above)

FLW-
12000 first prize base, plus 9000 Yamaha contingency, plus 9000 genmar contingency. I believe that evinrude, merc, and fountain have also come to the plate with contingency money.

The only tournaments that exceed these prizes are marlin tourneys with their attendant calcuttas. Don't fish to place, fish to WIN.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

*YOU CAN FISH ONE OR FISH THEM ALL* but at every Redfish Cup event, you have a chance to win *$40,000* and earn points to qualify for the no-entry fee *$75,000* Oh Boy! Oberto Redfish Cup Championship at season's end.


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*Well Said!!!*



James Howell said:


> Purses this year-SKA division 8
> 
> TKA- Donzi sweet 16 run about, $38,000 retail (should get about 30 for it)
> Teakwood-Contender 21, valued at 40K (should get 28 to 30 for it)
> ...


People it could get better if we would have bigger turn outs.This is just a start!! If don't start getting better turn outs it's all going to be gone.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I don't enjoy competitive fishing. I tried and don't like it, too much like golf or tennis or one of those other competitive sports. I prefer to go out on my schedule and drink a few, catch some maybe, have a few laughs, and come in when I get ready. Those big tournament rigged boats sure are pretty though. Good luck to all you guys fishing the tournaments.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I know that people on this thread don't agree but this is just my opinion. The SKA is a big boy tournament for people with big money or who have a friend/boss with big money. A guy like me don't have much of a chance against teams like Texas Contender and the other big boys that are able to fish when ever they want from a boat that runs 60+ knots. If I was going to part with $1000 for a fishing trip I would go to Venice and have a h*** of a time catching tuna, wahoo and who knows what else. I'm not knocking anyone. I'm just talking about what's good for me.:cheers:


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

There is a section in the rules about alcohol abuse.... I've never hurt a beer in my life, but they've done a number on me. How strict are they on this alcohol policy? My company will sponser me if they SKA is flexible on the beer rules.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

do you know if the genmar payout has an age that the boat has to be newer than for the FLW tourny? I have an aquasport. but it is older.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

By the way, I don't think Brett, myself, John Thomas or several other team captains count themselves in the "big money" group. Brett won the division out of a 25 contender. He won two tournaments last year (Freeport and Port A), his boat dam sure doesn't go 60 knots, neither does mine. Chris Mahachek won Teakwood out of a 28 Mckee Craft. Papotanic won the TKA tourney, but second and third place (by less than a pound) were Mossy Oak, a 23 Mckee, and Millenium Marine, a 22 foot cat. The best weight at nationals in 2004 was posted by a 21 Contender (single engine) with 108 aggregate. The closest open class boat had an aggregate of 84. That excuse doesn't wash.



Calmday said:


> I know that people on this thread don't agree but this is just my opinion. The SKA is a big boy tournament for people with big money or who have a friend/boss with big money. A guy like me don't have much of a chance against teams like Texas Contender and the other big boys that are able to fish when ever they want from a boat that runs 60+ knots. If I was going to part with $1000 for a fishing trip I would go to Venice and have a h*** of a time catching tuna, wahoo and who knows what else. I'm not knocking anyone. I'm just talking about what's good for me.:cheers:


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Purses this year-SKA division 8
> 
> TKA- Donzi sweet 16 run about, $38,000 retail (should get about 30 for it)
> Teakwood-Contender 21, valued at 40K (should get 28 to 30 for it)
> ...


Should get does not equal check in the bank.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll start fishing the tourneys when they allow me to bring my Fish Whistle with me.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Captin C, all you have to do is call Jack Holmes and tell him about your situation. Because the manufacturer is now calling your same boat a 23, this would make your boat qualify. I feel sure that you would here no complaints from anyone because your boat is 25 foot.

As for ya'll that think it takes a lot of money to fish these tournaments your right. But get 4 or 5 people on you boat and split the cost. We spend about 400 a man per tournament. When we win money we use for the next tournament. I promise this is much cheaper than fishing billfish tounaments, and a lot easier to win.

I do understand you guys that just like to pleasure fish. But for all of you who enjoy competition and like fishing offshore, there is nothing better than kingfish tournaments.

I challange you to give it a try. I promise that you will love it!


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Specialops said:


> My wife and I have not missed an SKA Tournament Divison 8 in seven years and that includes all the Nationals except for the last one which thank God we didn't qualify for.
> My wife sells boat at LMC marine and I am a licenced Captain. We just love to fish!
> Oh the things I have learned and the million things I have yet to learn about kingfishing.
> I owe a whole lot to the SKA and Jack Holmes for the incouragement he gave Jill and I.
> ...


Great comments, I meet your wife Jill at the boat show. She's a terrific lady and seems to love to tournament fish as much as my wife.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Well, you won't ever have to worry about that.



WilliamH said:


> To me its like everything else, when you feel like you have to go fish, it takes the fun out of fishing.
> 
> When big money is involved politics arn't far behind. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

^^I do enter the STAR tourny so you never know!! :cheers:


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

So you DO have a competitive side. Come on out and fish one SKA tourney this year, you may like it.


WilliamH said:


> ^^I do enter the STAR tourny so you never know!! :cheers:


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

As James said the money is getting better, but we have to start getting more to fish to keep it coming. I have seen it first hand how it works, I was fishing the Greater Jacksonville Tournaments before there was a SKA. We were drawing 300 to 400 boats in the first few years, then we had to have a cutoff point of a 1000 boats and for the last 20 years they have averaged 900 to 1000 boats each year and the total payouts have grown to over 700,000 dollars each year. It would be awesome to have a Tournament like that over here. Also more boats= more sponsors to donate to these tournaments.

Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

James Howell said:


> By the way, I don't think Brett, myself, John Thomas or several other team captains count themselves in the "big money" group. Brett won the division out of a 25 contender. He won two tournaments last year (Freeport and Port A), his boat dam sure doesn't go 60 knots, neither does mine. Chris Mahachek won Teakwood out of a 28 Mckee Craft. Papotanic won the TKA tourney, but second and third place (by less than a pound) were Mossy Oak, a 23 Mckee, and Millenium Marine, a 22 foot cat. The best weight at nationals in 2004 was posted by a 21 Contender (single engine) with 108 aggregate. The closest open class boat had an aggregate of 84. That excuse doesn't wash.


I'm not disputing the facts that you have here I'm just passing on my perception of SKA tournaments. The original question was why the low turn out and I was just explaining why I haven't bothered to give it a shot. My ideas were formed from talking to people that have fished SKA thou.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Don't like fishing for kingfish*

IfI moved back to the coast, I might try a kingfish tourney just for the sport and competition but it is not my thing. Back when I lived near the coast and had more time, I loved to tournament fish. Problem was I hated fishing for kingfish. Just a personal preference. I loved chasing just about everything else out there.

I prefer the "mixed bag" type tournaments where you aggregate weight of three or so different species.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I'd be willing to splt costs and join a team if anybody needs a member. I like competetive fishing and have done well on inshore tourney's. I'm hoping to fish POCO this year as well.

The only thing, because of my job I need to plan to fish events, and may not be able to make every tourney.

Anybody interested, let me know.

Jeremy


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Not to venture off topic but the STAR tourny entry is sort of a "covering my *****" type of deal. I may fish one of the SKA tournys one day, you're right, I might like it. I hear some good fish come from the East / Middle Bank area.



James Howell said:


> So you DO have a competitive side. Come on out and fish one SKA tourney this year, you may like it.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

I wish they would bring back the overnight tournaments ( like in the old days) so I can get to my spots and have time to fish. In a 20kt boat I just can't do what I want to do and justify the cost to enter.....or I am just a poor boy:biggrin: 

The only tournement I like to fish is the Hall of Fame because I think it levels out the field. All who enter have time to go where they want to and fish the way they want to... and a speed or size is not a factor.
just my .02
joker


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

*my 2 cents.*



Mr. Tuffy said:


> There is a section in the rules about alcohol abuse.... I've never hurt a beer in my life, but they've done a number on me. How strict are they on this alcohol policy? My company will sponser me if they SKA is flexible on the beer rules.


No one answered this question... 
I would be hard pressed to find 3 more guys willing to pony up 400 to fish two days with no beer.

Also, I think more tourneys like the TKA and Tarpon Pro Am (with dolphin, ling, snapper, etc.) will bring in more boats. I wanted to fish that one last year and plan to fish it in Freeport on Memorial Day. That has a lot more appeal to me - more chances to win and more fun to fish for ling and dolphin and not have to focus on kings all day.

Another thing that has kept me out is all my darn friends and wife's friends that like to get married during the summer and ruin good fishing weekends - but nothing can be done about that except to get older....

Also, I feel that people that moan about not fishing them and come up with excuses (as clearly I am doing too) - money, time, location, competition, boat too small - probably don't have the skill and competitive fire to win these things anyway. Wanting to fish for kingfish and running 90 miles in 4-5's takes someone that is really motivated to win and really mad at kingfish....Most people don't have this. I for one, would rather go chase trout and reds or fish 10 miles out for snakes when the seas are 5 foot.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't believe there is an SKA rule that says you can drink a beer or two during a tournament. However the gulf is a very dangerous place even with out drinking.
I always take a beer or two with me to celebrate a good fish but I TRY to leave it at that. There is lots of beer at the dock! Come by Whoo at the slip and I'll buy.
NO BEER AT FLW


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

wahoo said:


> I feel that people that moan about not fishing them and come up with excuses (as clearly I am doing too) - money, time, location, competition, boat too small - probably don't have the skill and competitive fire to win these things anyway. Wanting to fish for kingfish and running 90 miles in 4-5's takes someone that is really motivated to win and really mad at kingfish....Most people don't have this. I for one, would rather go chase trout and reds or fish 10 miles out for snakes when the seas are 5 foot.


Hey you must be talking bout me :biggrin:


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

I started fishing SKA in 1999 with a 27 year old Sea Ray my dad left me when he died.
(Mercruiser) With that boat we qualifed for 5 SKA Nationals. Won top Mercry qualifier
class of 23 one year. Now I have a 29' Fountain with a 496HO Mercruiser/BravoIII
It goes 57+ mph take 4-5' sea great but haven't placed in anything since.
You guys don't give me that ---- about not having a big fancy boat. You would be surprised what you can do with an old boat. You'll never know till you try!


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

On average how far do you need to run to competitve..I mean i had a 40-50lb king sky next to my boat last summer at a rig not more than 12 miles out.. I'd like to try one but at this point it would be tough to make all the events given my work schedule. How late can you sign up - being a smaller boat it would defnately depend on what the buoys where doing before i dropped my money..


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

A few years ago at Port Aransas nearly the whole field fished at the mouth of the jetties.
I believe the winning fish was caught there. I always sign up before the captains meeting the evening before the tournament. No muss no fuss. If the weather is bad to tournament is usually called.

*Try It You'll Like It!* You might win that new boat! ( Then you'll btch about having to pay the Taxes) If any of you new comers need help E-Mail me @ [email protected] or contact the good people at the Texas King Mackerel Asso. www.kingmackerel.org
This info is for the SKA Tournaments the FLW is new here in Texas. We'll see.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Does anyone have a 2006 schedule of TKA tournaments and where I can find rule/entry information? Went to the TKA website and it looked like the last update was during the summer of 2004. Was I in the wrong place?


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

www.kingmackerel.org They are hosting one tournament this season May 26-28
it will be SKA sanctioned.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Calmday...go to the website and take a look. All tournaments are listed. www.kingmackerel.org and click on the Events link.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## BigGulp (Jul 22, 2005)

I think it's important for new folks to hop on another boat to get a feel for what tournament kingfishing is all about. If someone is the type to like tournament fishing, they'll have there own boat entered in a short amount of time.

This is what happened to me. I didn't even know what a kingfish was before last May. I was lucky enough to be invited to fish with SpecialOps this last year and I was gut hooked. I'll be fishing my own boat in the SKA this year (and maybe in the FLW if I buy another boat).

If people wanted to see our sport grow here in TX then it's up to the folks in the sport to reach out in bring more people into it. It's not enough to say "Yall come fish". Extend an invitation for someone new fish on your team at least once this year and who knows maybe you'll gut hook some more "suckers" for the next season.:wink:


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm game. Any of you tournament guys want to adopt me? Ill cover my share of the expenses and stay out of the way until I have a clue.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Everybody keeps talking about 100 mile runs. Seems like I rember reading that the 71lb state record was caught just off the end of the Sabine jetties. The short bank 6 miles off Freeport holds a lot of kingfish in mid summer.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

doesn't everybody run east not out to get to the 100' green water?


----------



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

Special Ops is right, and I saw him out there at 2 different tournaments the year I made a run at the 23 and under class. It's fun and some good kings can be caught within 20 miles or so..... My thoughts on why we don'thave a bigger turn out are this. 1) Even with a single engine 23' boat, it is a big commitment to fish 3 weekends, 2 days each weekend, hotel, gas, bait, etc. And that's what it takes to qualify for the finals. 2)The big boats do tend to dominate as they can go to spots that are consistently big king domains 60 plus out, (stetson, claypiles, etc.) 
AND, the class of 23 boats I saw that were consistenly on top were really 24/25 foot boats with twin 200's that could run 60 miles with ease. (the old 25 contender is now called a 23 for example, like Johhny B) That's a different deal than the average Joe with a 21 mako that runs to east bank on a nice day. Sure the average joe might get lucky, but not often. 
All that said, I'm gonna do it again, just waiting for my son to get a little older so we can compete in the junior division as well.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK you asked for it. 

They dont pay enough money for the regular guy to enter. Most of the money goes to the marina and SKA. Am speaking of SKA only dont know about any of the others. Been in a few of them I dont think I will be back in any. Did OK but barley paid expenses. Someone mentioned the 1st place prizes boats etc. Yes you are right nice first place prizes but they are donated boats. 2nd place goes down quick because SKA keeps most of the money. I just dont have the money to play with the big money boys or the sponsored boats. I wont let my ego get the best of me(I try not to)

Charlie


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm ready to get a team together to try these tourneys. I have a couple of pics from last summer of 3 good kings, only out of surfside 5 miles or so. Got in a huge birdpile while trolling, with cheesy $2 lures w/mono leaders. Only lost 1 lure. The kings were everywhere, as well as spanish & jacks.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

those were probably fun to catch bot qualify as a snake in the SKA. need to be twice that size to do anything with them.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Sometimes it just takes puting a fish on the scales in all three tournaments to make the nationals. In 2004 we caught a 12.63, 27.9, and a 16.21 to place 12th in the 23 and under class. We never placed but still bade it to the nationals. We scaled a 30.23, and a 35.59 to place 14th in the nationals. We thoght that was pretty darn good for our first year. In 2005 we placed third in the Freeport tournament and got a check for a whole $100. It bearly paid for our ice. I think it is a blast fishing tournaments and will continue to fish them. You meet a lot of great people fishing the different tournaments and would recomend it to anyone.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

It is also a great thing to get the whole family involved with. Just look what Team Millennium has been doing. They fish in the 23 and under class and have been puting it on some of the open class boats for the last two years. They better watch out though, we are coming.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Well it looks like this thread has at least stirred up some interest. For those that say its a big boy game, I would disagree, I think it is more family and freinds type of tournaments. The big boys are just like all of us, they are very friendly and helpfull and they are willing to spread a vast amount of knowledge.

For the thought of having to run 100 miles its not correct, some do though.
For most tournaments i try to concentrate on good water in a 50 mile radius from port. You just have to do a little home work.

I fish out of a Hydra-Sport 2390 Vector and feel that I'm not at a disavantage at all, they may just get to the spots before I do. We are fishing 5 tournaments this year, The FLW series and SKA tournaments in Freeport and PortA, and these last 2 are multi fish tournaments. we may fish more depending how we are doing. My team is not rich we just love to do it and plan for it from end of one season to the next.

For those that would like to get in to the tournament game. I would be willing to share my Limited expertise. I live in Austin and fish mostly out of Port A.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

maybe I will redo my decals so it says Aquasport 225 on it.  You think anyone will notice with the LOA of 28+ with the bracket on it? I dont know if anyone said it but is there an age limit to the genmar products?


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I dont believe there is limit on the age of a genmar product. If you have any qeustion you can call Chris Hoover at Flw # is 270-252-1000


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. I just remembered that someone said something about the Engines having a 3 year limit to get the extra cash when you win.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> Thanks. I just remembered that someone said something about the Engines having a 3 year limit to get the extra cash when you win.


Argo,

there's contingency money for genmar products, you don't have to qualify for both. No age limit on boats and 3years and newer on engines.
We are only quailiifed for the genmar contengency, not on the motors. this gives us the chance of 21000.00 if we were lucky enough to catch a winning king. Also there is money for the first 20 places. Go to the FLW website and you can get all the info.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I think if I can get my motors on by the time the tournaments start, I am going to do the FLW at least one of them to start out and maybe a TKA with the mutiple bag. What is the age limit for young anglers? Can they have any assistance when bringing in a fish or no?


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Tournaments can be just as much fun for the new guys and gals as for the old salty dogs. When I started fishing kingfish tournaments, I had no clue what I was doing. I talked to other teams with very little help " they had lock jaw" it seemed. But I wanted to learn as much as i could and I"am still learning. There are lots of teams out there now that are willing to help, Just don"t ask for there spots!!!!!!!!. If you are a new team your thoughts should be, not how much you can win but how much you could learn. Winning will come in time, and who knows you might just be lucky and win your first tournament. I wish all of you good luck this year, and if I can help you in anyway please give me a call. (936)714-7888

Bobby
Lured Away


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

The SKA is a sanctioning body. They don't make but $10.00 on the sanctioning slip you buy at the tournament, membership dues and maybe a few bucks on tee shirts. Rarely they will own a local tourament. I don't think the TKA, Ronnies Marine or any of the other tournament owner are getting rich off the tournments either. Prizes are based on boats entered. 
MORE BOATS = MORE MONEY. We need more boats !!!! 
JUST DO IT DUDE!


CHARLIE said:


> OK you asked for it.
> 
> They dont pay enough money for the regular guy to enter. Most of the money goes to the marina and SKA. Am speaking of SKA only dont know about any of the others. Been in a few of them I dont think I will be back in any. Did OK but barley paid expenses. Someone mentioned the 1st place prizes boats etc. Yes you are right nice first place prizes but they are donated boats. 2nd place goes down quick because SKA keeps most of the money. I just dont have the money to play with the big money boys or the sponsored boats. I wont let my ego get the best of me(I try not to)
> 
> Charlie


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

<<When I started fishing kingfish tournaments, I had no clue what I was doing.>>

Hey folks...he still doesn't. That stuff at Key West was just a fluke. The Donzi folks probably had a chase boat anchored and he just went out there, picked up the fish and took it to weigh-in. There's no way he could have caught that fish with Chico on the boat.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Bobby,

You think we can get some #'s from you? Haha. Well said. I think that everyone will relize that there alot of teams that are willing to help the new guys learn. I know that if it were not for Bill Platt & Bobby Schoenfeld we would not be doing near as well as we have. And trust me, I still have alot to learn. If I can help anyone please send me a PM and I will do what I can.

David


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Before anyone asks, Myself and Casey are more than willing to show you how to rig, what baits to use, how to handle fish, signs to look for, BUT DON'T ASK FOR COORDINATES. Everything we fish (weeelll, almost everything) is on the Hilton's chart.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Special ops

My comments were based on calculations done some time ago. There was a lot of money that was going somewhere and not to the contestants. Dont know how much money the marinas got. When you firgue the money on entry fees and other things you have to do to fish SKA tournaments and the pay out it doesent or didnt add up. Again the lil guy who does not have a sponsor or run a boat owned by someone else is at a severe disadvantage. I understand someone can get lucky and win but in the long run the odds doint look good. Im not going to just plink my money down and roll the dice. If im at a severe disadvantage like that going in I probably probably wont play. 

Charlie


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Charlie

Don't get me wrong, I was just trying to make sure that everyone knows how the tournaments are run. 
Your lucky if you nearly broke even in a tournament. I have been doing it for seven years now and haven't yet.
I have however been fortunate to have a wounderful sponsorship with a couple of great companies like Mercury/Mercruiser and American Rod Smiths, which has helped a great deal. I worked hard to get those sponsors.
The main reason I personally fish the tournaments is because I LIKE IT and if I happen to break even or maybe make a little money that's great !
I do understand the way you feel and that's OK
All the best Charlie hope you catch big ones!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Charlie

I think that you would be very competitive in the SKA. Everybody knows of your tournament track record. You would be hard to beat.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

*Being at a disadvantage*

We never think were at a disadvantage, we don't have a boat that is 30+ or can run 60mph. IT'S NOT HOW YOU GET TO THE SPOT, IT'S WHAT YOU DO WHEN YOU GET THERE. I think most 23 and under boats would agree about this. really the only port that you may have to run a good distance is Galveston, but if you work at it you can catch good fish within 50 miles.

I think this thread is working, look at all the advise and the willingness to share information.

Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Andy your right, what a great thread!!


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok Bill are you being facetious?


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*Don't Tell*



Team Sponge said:


> <<When I started fishing kingfish tournaments, I had no clue what I was doing.>>
> 
> Hey folks...he still doesn't. That stuff at Key West was just a fluke. The Donzi folks probably had a chase boat anchored and he just went out there, picked up the fish and took it to weigh-in. There's no way he could have caught that fish with Chico on the boat.


WTG......Jerry that's the last time we ever tell you any of our SECERTS!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Why doesn't someone start a pot for the tournys like the one that was going on for the Nationals ? Maybe not as much, but something to get a little more in the fun/payou.t


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

No I am not, just glad to see so much interest. I am glad Andy is helping so much and everyone else. We will make it a great year.Tka,SKa,Flw We need more people like on this thread.Lets welcome everyone and or freinds from out of state and do it Texas Style.Heres to tight lines and screeming drags!!!


----------



## Gooseman (Jul 12, 2005)

Great thread guys...I have to mention again: It is not the size of the boat, but the guys/gals/kids that fish on it!!

Like James said earlier...all of our success has been on a 25' boat. YES, getting time off work has been a struggle. YES, coming up with the funds has been a struggle. YES, the sleepless nights getting the boat ready or keeping it tournament ready has been a struggle. YES, the time away from family, travel, trailer problems, bait problems, etc. has been a struggle...etc.etc.etc. Our team is not rich and we only do what we can afford to do. Bottom line is...we love it!

Success doesn't come from a big boat, sponsors, trip motors, huge amounts of money. IT COMES FROM HARD WORK!! Putting in the time, doing your homework, networking. Most all of the people you meet at the dock will give valuable information...just ask! Some of even give Kingfish seminars at the boat and fishing shows...Brett and I have been doing it for years.

As many of you guys have been saying...More boats equals bigger payouts. Period!

Bottom line...it is fun! Come out and fish the tournaments, regardless of which trail. Have fun...do the work...bring the family...and just have fun!

I totally understand most of the opinions that have been said on this thread, trust me, I've been there. Let's just go fish, compete, and have a good time!!

Brian Gaudin
Co-Capt.
Texas Contender Fishing Team
><))))'>


----------



## BigGulp (Jul 22, 2005)

This has been a great thread. And I agree that the tournaments need to be fun. I went fishing today with a friend today and he made a good observation that might help draw more people into the sport (especially families). One of the things that you will see at large participation BASS tournaments is all of the "non-fishing" participants still benefit from fun activities during they day while the fishing is going on e.g. live bands, kids contests, Bar-B-Q's, etc...

This would definitely generate more support from the families and potential spectators of the sport. Sitting around with nothing to do but swat mosquitos for several hours while waiting for the line of boats at weigh in will turn off most non-fisherman.

The last TKA tournament at GYB was the closest thing I've seen to this type of environment in king tournaments. With a pool and a bar close by to all of the action it seemed like even those who didn't fish were having a good time. Throw in some music and face painting and the kids will be begging "Momma" to come to the next tournament.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Not ignoring what Charlie said (as he has won 3 boats) & kind of playing on some of 
what James said, I belive that a somewhat low budget, small boat could win, (for sure
one or two ports) & possiably overall by staying real close (save fuel) & just rigging right
& embracing the team concept. If you fish hard & stay close you will have more fishing time than the big boys that may want to soak a bait @ the Appolo & other far off 
overblown spots. My dad caught a 68lb King at the middle bank, Sometimes the best fish in Port A are just off the Jettys. It will take a different aproach & iorn will to stay close when it is slow but I know it can be done, without un published readings.

Having said that I have plenty of un published readings I love to sell to the boats that
want to really run, & they are hot on a regular basis. I think the year of the small
budget, small boat will be marked by bad weather to disrupt the game plan of the guys that run way off on a regular basis. My two cents. Good luck to all, big budget, or small. Rik


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*SKA $$$$ or not*

Some of that 60+ dollars per member (240 ave per team) could go to some sort of tournament promoting. I think Jack and his wife are doing ok on the profits from the ska and asa dues and retail sales. Let's not forget the people that advertise in their mags either. (I just scanned over an issue from last fall that had around 38 nice ads and I'm sure they're not cheap) Heck, I don't work for free either but I would like to see some local advertising for the money. That's pretty high dollar for a black and white (mostly) magazine. A better marketing scheme might attract more sponsors in search of local advertising also. The number of entrants is one big key but putting some responsibility on the people making the $$ is a real factor as well. The tourneys are fun but pricey for the payout unless you win 1st. I liked the TKA's format from last year. I sure do like to have a few beers throughout a tourney (FLW  ) Oh well, I guess I'll live... 

Just my .02



Specialops said:


> The SKA is a sanctioning body. They don't make but $10.00 on the sanctioning slip you buy at the tournament, membership dues and maybe a few bucks on tee shirts. Rarely they will own a local tourament. I don't think the TKA, Ronnies Marine or any of the other tournament owner are getting rich off the tournments either. Prizes are based on boats entered.
> MORE BOATS = MORE MONEY. We need more boats !!!!
> JUST DO IT DUDE!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Calm day

Ive fished the SKA tournaments, in fact the 1st SKA tournaments held in Tiki a few years ago guess who was leading after two tournaments old Riff-Raft (25 Whaler). Ended up I really dont remember maybe 3rd or 4th and got invite to the natls in Biloxi and 1st in the old phart div. but who can just take off and go? Crew members work, expensive boat towing, motel rooms etc. No sponsorship no money oh well. Im not bashing the SKA tournaments or any tournaments Im just a realist after all these years and kinda look at the odds. Like I said not good. Yes you could get lucky but when I enter a tourney I like to start on an even basis with others. God bless the guys with boat owners who pay or have folks run their boats or folks who have earned their sponsors, nothing at all wrong with that. Thats good for the tournament trail and fishing. 

Charlie


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

chuck richey said:


> Sometimes it just takes puting a fish on the scales in all three tournaments to make the nationals. In 2004 we caught a 12.63, 27.9, and a 16.21 to place 12th in the 23 and under class. We never placed but still bade it to the nationals. We scaled a 30.23, and a 35.59 to place 14th in the nationals. We thoght that was pretty darn good for our first year. In 2005 we placed third in the Freeport tournament and got a check for a whole $100. It bearly paid for our ice. I think it is a blast fishing tournaments and will continue to fish them. You meet a lot of great people fishing the different tournaments and would recomend it to anyone.


I forgot to add that we fished our first year [2004] in my 21' baystealth. It got pretty sporty in the Port A tournament and the second day of nationals.


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

If you want big payouts, you have to get big sponsors. I have talked to a number of folks at some of the big outdoor retailers (Cabelas, Gander Mtn, Sportsman's Warehouse) about sponsoring kingfish tournaments to help promote the sport. The perception with these guys is the bluewater tournaments (kingfish, marlin, etc.) are a very small niche in the overall fishing market. I can't really argue with them there when 50% of their local fishing customers are bayfishermen, 30-40% freshwater/bass fishermen, and 10% offshore fishermen. These big chain stores are pouring all of their profits into opening new stores, so the advertising/marketing budgets are very limited right now. They are looking for biggest bang for the buck regarding advertising and sponsorship and right now that is in redfish and bass tournaments, where there are more fishermen. I applaude Wal-Mart for stepping to the plate for the FLW tournaments.

If we want bigger kingfish tournaments, we have to get more fishermen into offshore fishing. The more people in the sport, the more money large companies will pour into it. Each of us can make a difference by selling the sport within our circle of influence. Take your friends and neighbors fishing with you. Brag and show pictures of your catches with your co-workers. If you are a charter boat captain, call up one of the fishing programs on TV and donate a trip to do a fishing show. All of those programs (Jimmy Houston, Keith Warren, etc) have websites where you can contact them. It promotes the sport to the general public and gives you some advertising for your charter boat operation in the process. Until more people are involved in the sport, dollars will be limited.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is another idea I would like to run buy you guys. The large percentage of tournament entries go home with nothing put a dirty boat and a pile of credit card bills.
How about a "Tournament Certificate"-- something that states you placed even 50th
or 60th place. It is at least something that you can hang on you wall to tell everyone that you had the guts to take part in an offshore tournament at all. The cost of the certificate can't be much but think what it could mean to brave angler that did it.
I guess what I am saying is it show that his entry was worth something.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Quote "bluewater tournaments (kingfish, marlin, etc.) are a very small niche in the overall fishing market. I can't really argue with them there when 50% of their local fishing customers are bayfishermen, 30-40% freshwater/bass fishermen, and 10% offshore fishermen."

Thank God. Can you imagine if the gulf looked like west bay during a trout run. Don't tell your friends or anyone else for that matter, lets keep the offshore fish to ourselves.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Special Ops....and everyone...never fished one, but just an idea.. I think T-shirts, 4 per boat, would be a good "marketing tool". It would advertise the tourney and wouldn't cost that much. Maybe just do a division 8 tournament series shirt for ska that lists the tournaments on the back - like a concert shirt. Shows the dates and locations. Maybe TKA could do this and give them out at the Memorial Day tournament and/or mail them out early as people register and pay. And then you could sell extras at all the tournaments and on the net. Something tells me that the initial investment to print up 500 or so Large and XL and XXL shirts and giving them to participants and selling additional ones would be a break even by the end of the year and the advertising would be good. Plus, as Special Ops was getting at, people would have something to say been there, done that.
As far as I can remember, I have never seen T shirt for kingfish tourneys in Texas...


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

that is a good idea, at least it would get the word out for people to look up a website or give a heads up on tourneys and that they exist. Also you have something to show for the tournament and membership dues.


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

So you guys gaff every king you bring into the boat. He is dead. How well stocked is your freezer w/ king fish balls. Why land a fish if you are not going to eat him. I keep a boat at Bridge Harbor and every year wherever the tournament is held 40 to 50 king fisherman show up. The guys get drunk and some fall off their boats into the water, the women get drunk and fall off the pier into the water. Some cut out king balls and throw the remains in the water and it stinks for a week after they are gone. I HAVE NO USE FOR KINGFISH. Thanks. John


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

I think shirts would probably be nice but very expensive.
I could print nice certificates a dime a dozen on my little Dell.

This is all well and good for people who are probably going to fish the tournaments any way.

What I think is needed is what has been stated may times before and that is some kind of effect advertizing campaign. The SKA won't do it. The TKA has been basicly ineffective in the advertizing department. (Don't get me wrong now the TKA had been an extremely beneficial organization to the sport.)
It is expensive to advertize. It is time consuming for who ever is doing it. There also has to be an effective strategy for the advertizing to target this market. 
I don't have the answers but it looks like there is enough interested fisherman we could solve this problem. ( Sounds like the first TKA meeting doesn't it.)
And before you say it "put up or shut up" I am still willing to put my .02 in.
We probably need to get the tounrament director to get on the ball after all it's their show. The thing is it's our sport of choce.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

John great care is taken to ensure the survival of every king that i catch.

In fact if any one is seen gaffing and releasing a king they would be ban from any and all tournaments in the SKA. Nobody loves that old kingfish more than we do! Most times all the fish are donated to charity organization or food banks
and you are welcome to donate your bycatch as well. 
The few angerlers you saw does not reflect the whole.


starshine said:


> So you guys gaff every king you bring into the boat. He is dead. How well stocked is your freezer w/ king fish balls. Why land a fish if you are not going to eat him. I keep a boat at Bridge Harbor and every year wherever the tournament is held 40 to 50 king fisherman show up. The guys get drunk and some fall off their boats into the water, the women get drunk and fall off the pier into the water. Some cut out king balls and throw the remains in the water and it stinks for a week after they are gone. I HAVE NO USE FOR KINGFISH. Thanks. John


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

My guess is that everyone that has the money, time, and interest already fishes in tournaments. It's an expensive addiction, hobby, sport, or whatever else you want to call it. I don't think advertising, t-shirts, trophies etc are going to get many (if any) new people in the tournaments.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Keith Warren sent a camera guy and filmed the Galveston tournment with us. It will air on the Feb 24th it will air three time that week. The show will be on tournment fishing and showing the public what the knigfish tournments are about. I hope it will get some people interested on what the the tournment are about in Texas.So with a little help from people like Keith Warren and maybe some printed press, will get Texas tournments back to were ther used to be in the early 80's


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Sounds like it might be interesting. Ill have to get my wife to record it so I can watch when I get home. What Channel? What time?


----------



## force10 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have to agree with valkyrie. There has been a lot of attention brought to the SKA king tournaments here in Texas starting in 1999. There were participants such as myself, Larry W., Brett D., Gardner brothers, Steve C., Mark L., just to name a few, who put in countless hours at boat and fishing shows, fishing seminars, and how to clinics, etc..Most recently the TKA has put in numerous efforts to boost participation. All have virtually failed. I do not know the answers, I just think we will gain a few and lose a few in the future, just as we have in the past 7 years. Correct if I am wrong, but I believe the single largest turnout we have had in a SKA sanctioned tournament is the very first one at Teakwood in 1999, since that we have gone down hill. Some of the tournaments on the east coast that have been around for years have hundreds of entries, but there are that many and more that regularly, year after year, have similar number of entries to us here in Texas. Remember that Texas is the newest division to the SKA.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

It will on the outdoor channel You can go to his web site and get the times. His site is www.Keithwarren.net look uder show times I think.


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok, might as well say something on this issue. I have fished the SKA since 99. Started fishing aboard the SKEEZER. In 03 I went out and bought a 1990 23' Pursuit. That summer we had several problems with the fuel tank. We did not make the nations but we learned alot. In 04 we fished all SKA events and made the Nationals. On day one I made a bad mistake and moved from the spot we were fishing. Weighed a 17lb fish. On day two I stayed at the same spot and weighed a 39lb fish. We would have made a good showing if we would have just hung out alittle longer. I don't have a fast, expensive fishing machine, but with putting the time and effort in things started to pan out. I had four people on my team, one being a JR. Between 3 of us, it usually cost 400 for both days. Thats total cost for everthing. You go on a charter I think the cost will run around 150-200 per person. Either way you spend 200 per day. You get to know alot of people and you have a great time, especially with a son, daughter or family. If I can compete with a 1990 Pursuit with a single Yamaha, and do OK, anybody can. Just put the time and effort and be willing to learn from others. You would be amazed at the help that you can get from other teams. One big factor I found out, in fishing tournaments, is have a positive attitude. Get a negative attitude things go to ****.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Well said!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

http://www.keithwarren.net/stories/082204.htm

this is papatonic right? I could not find the schedule but this was a nice read. you use autopilot at 60mph? dang.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Just to help a small bit, I would be willing to donate some books, maps, or just a few starter nos. & stuff to the - or say last 10 boats to place, to give incentive not to give up, & just remind them we were not all born knowing what we know now, & this is a 
process to build on. Come back next year determaned to do better & move up in the 
ranks. Some will be future winners. This country & this sport is full of true stories of
the underdog making it. I belive more than just I embrace the concept. Rik


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Rik

I know you can help as you already have with lots of the guys and winners.(old and new) All the newbies should do as some past winners have already done, certainly should check with you regarding spots to fish. Im outa here.

Charlie


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*???????????????????????????*

Obviously you don't see the real picture! I tail any king that is not considered a contender. If he is borderline, yes, he may get gaffed but not tossed to the crabs. We don't have any teammates that stockpile king balls/fish. As far as drunk guys falling off the boat or women as far as that goes............ haven't seen it. Maybe you're just lucky to witness I guess. Sounds like you're stereotyping to me. Btw, I don't think that's bad entertainment....especially when it's a woman!  Maybe you just had a bad experience but I've fished several SKA's w/o that sighting. Oh yeah, at the cleaning table, I don't think kingfish are the only fish that stink. Your fish stink too huh???? Also, its ok that you have no use for kings......that's your right and everyone is entitled to their opinion as well. Catch and keep what you desire but please.................don't label the people you don't know. Good luck and good fishing!

Brice



starshine said:


> So you guys gaff every king you bring into the boat. He is dead. How well stocked is your freezer w/ king fish balls. Why land a fish if you are not going to eat him. I keep a boat at Bridge Harbor and every year wherever the tournament is held 40 to 50 king fisherman show up. The guys get drunk and some fall off their boats into the water, the women get drunk and fall off the pier into the water. Some cut out king balls and throw the remains in the water and it stinks for a week after they are gone. I HAVE NO USE FOR KINGFISH. Thanks. John


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

TKA had some very nice shirts at the tournament and we still have some left over if you want one. Bobby Schoenfeld and myself were in charge of sponsors for the last event and I'm here to tell you that job is not easy. There are few offshore vendors willing to donate much more than a couple hundred bucks worth of merchandise and even then it's like pulling teeth to pry it out of them. Boats and gear are selling at an all-time high but most vendors could care less about the tournaments. A few notable exceptions are Texas Marine, Texas Sportfishing & Yacht Sales and Ronnie's Marine in Port A.

Every idea I have read in this thread is notable but we have tried them all to little or no effect. Putting on a tournament requires huge effort from a lot of people and few offshore fishermen are willing to put in even an ounce of effort. Most are businessmen and do not have the time. Others just like to talk big but suddenly disappear when it's time to cough up a sponsor or help with organization.

I feel the reason they have so much more tournout on the east coast is that there are so many of the boat builders located there, so many more big-money retired folks living there, a much higher fishing poulation density along their coast, and a long tradition of holding such events. Their infrastructure of marinas and other boater-friendly facilties also helps.

Texas has a long way to go to reach the polished level of the east coast or pacific, but I'm not so sure we want to be that way. Our wild west attitude sorta precludes the mass events we see over there and I think it is a good thing. At Nationals in Fort Pierce it was interesting to note that every Texas boat was flying a big Texas flag and people really noticed us and wanted to visit with us. All those east coasters just jelled into a blur with nothing very distinguishing about any of them. Besides...if you are in the SKA or FLW to pay your bills you will likely make a few late payments...east coast or Texas coast.



wahoo said:


> Special Ops....and everyone...never fished one, but just an idea.. I think T-shirts, 4 per boat, would be a good "marketing tool". It would advertise the tourney and wouldn't cost that much. Maybe just do a division 8 tournament series shirt for ska that lists the tournaments on the back - like a concert shirt. Shows the dates and locations. Maybe TKA could do this and give them out at the Memorial Day tournament and/or mail them out early as people register and pay. And then you could sell extras at all the tournaments and on the net. Something tells me that the initial investment to print up 500 or so Large and XL and XXL shirts and giving them to participants and selling additional ones would be a break even by the end of the year and the advertising would be good. Plus, as Special Ops was getting at, people would have something to say been there, done that.
> As far as I can remember, I have never seen T shirt for kingfish tourneys in Texas...


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not Talking Organization or Getting Sponsors I am talking ADVERTIZING!!!
The organization is great GOOD SHOW!! The door prizes are great!!
WE Need Boats - again ADVERTIZING!!!
We have no Advertizing Stratagy


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Team Sponge said:


> Texas has a long way to go to reach the polished level of the east coast or pacific, but I'm not so sure we want to be that way. Our wild west attitude sorta precludes the mass events we see over there and I think it is a good thing. At Nationals in Fort Pierce it was interesting to note that every Texas boat was flying a big Texas flag and people really noticed us and wanted to visit with us. All those east coasters just jelled into a blur with nothing very distinguishing about any of them. Besides...if you are in the SKA or FLW to pay your bills you will likely make a few late payments...east coast or Texas coast.


For some reason I really liked this paragraph. There's something about taking pride in who you are. Texans seem to have a bigger sense of who they are than others. Maybe that's just what happens when live in the Greatest State, in the Greatest Nation that the world has ever known. :texasflag

Sorry for getting off subject.

Al


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Specialops...no disrespect intended here...but you can't advertise if you do not have money and money comes from sponsors. Simple, yet true.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Maybe a different aproach like the old Tournament of kings which used to draw over a hundred boats. Saturday and Sunday may have been a three day tournament but it was overnite trip. Could stay out. Big calcutta nite before money way up there. Kinda evens up things when you can stay out. 
Think calcutta was weight of three fish. 1st Calcutta was around $20,000. Nice prizes and tourney.

Charlie


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

What doe's it cost to print a flyer? I'm pretty sure the tournament directors have computers and printers. Print a flyer and hang it up. Not only will we benefit from flyers, they will too. Like they always say " got to give alittle to get alittle ". You don't need fancy advertising to get results.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I did that last year Boudreaux. Over 1500 flyers in total...at my own cost. I wish someone would offer to handle that part this year because it is very time-consuming and costs quite a bit. Any takers out there? Please?


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

email flyers to me and I will print several hundred. I will distribute around the Tomball, Conroe area. Are the flyers just for the TKA tournamnent?

[email protected]


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

why not make the class of 23 a one day tourney. I mean it would definately open the door to more entry level contestants with less monetary and time commitment. - the small guys could prefish sat or not at all.


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

if you did that the class of 23 would only compete against each other. Right now the 23's are competing against open class also. If a 23' boat weighes the biggest king overall, he wins. Then the next 23' class boat that weighes a big king could place in the overall or place first in the 23' class, wich ever is a better prize. 23' class boats have 13 chances to place, overall class only has 10. This depends on how many places the tournament is paying and that depends on how many boats are entered. You also would have to change entry fees. If both were 1 day tournaments, fees could stay the same. It used to be a class of 23 boat could place in the overall and still place in the 23 class. He would be collecting two pay outs in stead of one. But that was changed so more boats would place. If I am off track on how this works, someone fill in.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Jerry, you can send me the flyers also, I can print and distribute them around my area[Laporte-Pasadena-Kemah-Seabrook]. I will take them to all the marinas and boat dealers in this area.I will send you a pm when I get the info. We missed the TKA meeting because of prior comitments[ the wifes b-day] so we could not make it.


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

ok Chuck, say something.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

It takes this country boy a little bit of time to type.


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

didn't you pass typing in school?


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

*Nooo*

I thought that was the class we skipped when we whent drinking.........


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

shhhhhhhhhhh, people don't need to find out about our school days.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

my thinking is that if you want to attract new anglers you start you market the more affordable class of 23 - I'd say that most of the weekend warriors I see at the boat ramp in the summer fall in this class. face it offshore fishing is not cheap yet I see alot of people out there that don't look rich - these people could probably come up with a enough funds for a single day run.. these people including myself would probably be willing to enter for less prize money or maybe a donated outboard for example. why should the class of 23 be competing with the unlimited guys anyway - seperate the two all together. of course those that have invested a 80K into a 400hp 23' boat that is really 25' and has the range of 350 miles won't like it but if you are in that group why not just compete with the big boys - the boats will probably hang in avg conditions. Give the big 23' guys the option to pay more and compete with the big boys if they chose. Make it an honest starter class with distance caps. Affordability is the key to more entries in my opinion. Another issue may be that some people can't physically (and may not want to) take being offshore in the sun in the summer for 3 days. I just think it is a big commitment for limited returns. One more thing if it was only a one day event you could look at the forecast and possibly run it on either sat or sun depending on the conditions. you were looking for suggestions and there are mine..BTW - I am part of the group out there that would like to give it a try as I now have a boat capable but are just not sure on the time commitment.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Ono Loco I agree with you on making at least one or two of the tournaments one day events . It would draw probably draw 20-30 percent more entries. As far as the separate
23 and under class maybe not. The 23 and under can win either 23 and under or regualar
winning (which ever is is more and that is fair.) 
It doesn't take a whole lot to qualify for the nationals in 23 and under.
Come by and see me at the TKA tournament I'll help you all I can and there are a lot of others that will help you also!


----------



## millenniummarine (Nov 30, 2004)

*23 under*

look at the numbers for 23 and under ( amount of boats ) in the last couple of years. not really enough boats to seperate them . as far as were concerned 
we are going to be fishing with the open class in the flw, and would like to keep fishing the 23 and under in ska. the largest problem anyone has is how to asdvertise . the two day tourney also can work in your favor , if you have a 
bad day on the first ( meaning no fish ) AND THIS HAPPENS TO ALL OF US.
you still have another day to try again. now about the stretch 23 's
anyone can opt to fish the open class in any boat, but those who choose to 
buy a 23' boat with more horse power and size within the legal limits .
should not be penalized for trying to get a better ride.

TEAM MILLENNIUM MARINE
PROKAT 2360
YAMAHA 225'S


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Ono Loco looks us up at the TKA and we'll be willing to help also. Guys this is great we just need to extend these warm welcomes and offer help to the new guys and more will join the fun. Great job to all that has offered there expertise.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

I am running a 29 Fountain. At full throttle I only have about a 6" water line
How come I can't fish 23 and under again? Boo Hoo !!!!!!


----------



## millenniummarine (Nov 30, 2004)

*23 Fountain*

you could just buy that $100,000 23 fountain


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

Jason,

I wasn't trying to bash the current system and I know it works for you guys I'm just throwing out ideas that I think (being an outsider with no tourney exp) may work. When I used to race cars Sat were the regionals and Sun was the nationals - to get to go to road atlanta (national championship race) you had to qualify by getting national points - those that did not want race for national points or could not raced on sat only. surely there are teams that never intend on going top the nationals. oh well what do I know, I'm an Aggie with fishing problem.. BTW Jason I'll be in next month for the T-Top..


----------



## millenniummarine (Nov 30, 2004)

If all the tournaments were like the tka format ( several species )
that would probably bring more boats in also.
a lower entry fee. with side pots for each fish .
calcuttas for overall and individual species.
big fish first day , second day and overall
which you can choose to get in or not
in other words alot of smaller pots to spread the wealth
and still make it worth fishing one or two days

Jason


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Caint anyone see the cost of fishing these tournaments especially with the cost of fuel ? In and out twice if you can go safely (weather). After the entry fees which dont add up towards the payout for winners. Bad weather and the little guys have lots of money invested and really caint fish and the big boats who are sponsored and really are forced to fish. You caint see whats wrong with this picture? All the advertisement in the world is not going to change that.

Charlie


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Charlie,
Could you name one team that gets enough sponsor money for the hole year, that could pay for even one tournament???. I can't speak for all tournaments but the TKA tournament paid out all entry monies plus. The only thing wrong with this picture is you have know idea what your talking about. Sorry !!!! And you post things like this and somone might think your right. So please make sure you have the faxs. Get involed and you will see that thing are much better than ya think. Look forward to fishing with you all this year, Good luck.
Bobby


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

*Because*

Its like bass fishing in the gulf....run around full speed all day trying to catch a marginal fighter all for what...it is a shame the nascar B.A.S.S. mentality is moving into saltwater fishing and I would have to toss the redfish tour in there too. "hey cooter lookie here at my triple outboards....I kin do 90 mph in three foot chop...woohoo"


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

Ive caught nice kings close to the surf up to 65lbs speed big boat may help a little but a margin of luck is thrown in as well. I dont mind fishing tornaments but I have about been blown out off my boat by some IDIOT doing 50 mph thru the jettties, just because you have the size and speed know where to use it dont abuse it. Plus its hard to compete against certain groups who have mucho resorces time money ect. Fishing is getting complicated along with hunting. Thats why I like the solitude off night fishing. Make tornaments for
that fit everybody dont make everybody fit the tornament. If it intices them they will fish it if it dosent they wont.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lured Away

Come on Bobby, Dont know what im talking about? Ive been there and done that. Add up the entry fees and what ever to sign up to fish it has never added up to the payout in winnings. Like I stated earlier in a post I dont know if the marina gets any or not, but someone is. Now sponsor money, certainly cannot tell you who gets what or how much money but if its anything its more than the unsponsored guy. If he gets a break on a sponsored boat and motor that savings will buy a lot of gas. The original post was "why low turnout on kingfish tournaments" and Im just responding "my opinion". A tournament is a contest to win its not a family outing. I have nothing against tournaments if thats what folks want to do. I fish some of them too. Keep up the good work and good fishing.

Charlie


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Charlie, Bobby is basically saying, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it. If you place in the top five in any texas Tournament, SKA or FLW, you will make your money back and pocket some. If you're in the top 3, you make a pretty good chunk. Someone who hasn't fished an SKA tournament in SEVEN years isn't qualified to comment on how the tournaments are run today.



CHARLIE said:


> Lured Away
> 
> Come on Bobby, Dont know what im talking about? Ive been there and done that. Add up the entry fees and what ever to sign up to fish it has never added up to the payout in winnings. Like I stated earlier in a post I dont know if the marina gets any or not, but someone is. Now sponsor money, certainly cannot tell you who gets what or how much money but if its anything its more than the unsponsored guy. If he gets a break on a sponsored boat and motor that savings will buy a lot of gas. The original post was "why low turnout on kingfish tournaments" and Im just responding "my opinion". A tournament is a contest to win its not a family outing. I have nothing against tournaments if thats what folks want to do. I fish some of them too. Keep up the good work and good fishing.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have to agree with the millennium marine thread. The SKA tournaments for the most part have declined in money and interest in the last few years. I believe payout and weather are the biggest issues. The teams that are really serious about tournament fishing spend what ever it takes to win and will go out in any weather. At least this was true for me many years ago. But, we are talking about a small group of people who are willing spend the money and time to prefish, baitfish, tournament fish two days, and tear their boat apart to win a few bucks. In most of the tournaments around here, besides the TKA tournament, only one team makes much of a profit. I like Jason's ideas of having several species, side pots, calcuttas, one day tournaments or overnighters. Hopefully, the tournament directors in the Texas region are reading this board and listening to his or her customers. Good luck to everyone this coming season.
Carl


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

James 

I guess your right,seven years has it been that long? But have been to lots of weigh inns checking out my buddies. Again someone asked what the problem was and I gave some of the reasons (in my opinion). Im sorry if constructive criticism offended anyone. Maybe he truth hurts. Why dont they do a calcutta? That would get the money up. Ill shut up now.

Charlie


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Naw, don't shut up, we do have a calcutta in the TKA, and it did get the money up. I think last year, the first year of the TKA-calcutta, with side pots, the top team, Papotanic, got something like 11K, we were second with 8K, and teams 3-5 can verify what they made. PLUS, there was a snapper division, where a certain crusty commercial fisherman out of galveston put it on us slimer fishermen. You should come out and fish, we won't ban you for three years if (when) you win.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*We got a couple of K but......*

I don't remember why. 



James Howell said:


> Naw, don't shut up, we do have a calcutta in the TKA, and it did get the money up. I think last year, the first year of the TKA-calcutta, with side pots, the top team, Papotanic, got something like 11K, we were second with 8K, and teams 3-5 can verify what they made. PLUS, there was a snapper division, where a certain crusty commercial fisherman out of galveston put it on us slimer fishermen. You should come out and fish, we won't ban you for three years if (when) you win.


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

James Howell said:


> PLUS, there was a snapper division, where a certain crusty commercial fisherman out of galveston put it on us slimer fishermen.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> who would that be?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Naw, don't shut up, we do have a calcutta in the TKA, and it did get the money up. I think last year, the first year of the TKA-calcutta, with side pots, the top team, Papotanic, got something like 11K, we were second with 8K, and teams 3-5 can verify what they made. PLUS, there was a snapper division, where a certain crusty commercial fisherman out of galveston put it on us slimer fishermen. You should come out and fish, we won't ban you for three years if (when) you win.


I could be wrong, but I really do not think that it is a good idea to be talking about calcuttas on a public forum.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Why would that be? It's all reported.


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Charlie,
Your post did not offend me at all. There is surly some changes that need to be made. A calcutta is a great idea, it worked well for the TKA tournament as it would for others.
On another note I had a call from a fisherman asking why SKA takes so much of the tournament money. ( SKA) Takes NO money from our entries, NONE. Nor does the TKA.
Now in the past there have been a few tournaments that did, but times have changed for the better us the fishermen!!. I truly think that if some of you guys who fished these tournaments in the past would take a close look you too would see the changes. There are many of us working very hard to make them better for all,ie better payouts, more of a even playing field, Just more fun in general. As for James, well its james. LOL


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'm still jealous of your fish from last week, AND, I am currently without a boat. Therefore, I am a bit crabby. Oh yeah, I haven't been fishing in exactly one month, and that was for stinkin' grouper and ajs, but the three ling made me feel a little better.


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Hey Thanks, James
It was a fish of a life time. Without a boat, man that stinks. Are you getting a new ride if so what??. Look forward to seeing all you guys soon. P.S. ya'll keep posting your thoughts. Did you save me some that lemon fish!!!!!!
Bobby


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

IF the current boat gets sold, the next Easy Come, Easy Go will be a 31 Contender with the F250 Yammies. If not, I will be crew on the Cool Sea this year. I might have some ling somewhere in the depths of my freezer, waiting to be thawed and fried for the housewarming party down in Hide-away later this month. Oh, yeah, some fried scamp and gag grouper will also be on the menu.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

dude, dont ruin that grouper by frying it.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Too many people for pan sautee-ing with a white wine and butter reduction sauce.


----------



## pipedream (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ska*

I have one thing or two to say about all these money issue's. I was one to not understand how our fee's, such as enter fee's and other money is being distributed.
We all need to understand where our money goes. Now I put my foot in my mouth.
First your yearly ska fee Jack takes 
$10.00 @ each event Jack takes
Then you pay $300.00 min for the tournament who gets that, not Jack the person putting the tournament on gets all this money. There is where the problem starts with me. 
I believe that if Someone puts on a tournement that they should not keep so much of our enter fee's in their pockets. Sorry if I have offended anyone but it has to stop. We all want to fish all the tournements but if (YOU) the person putting on the tournament keeps 30 or 40% of our entry fee's there will not be enough left over to have good payout's. You the person having the tournament will make more money on fuel, ice, and all etc. that we all buy at the tournement.
Last year at one of the tournements I got a break on the cost of my stall because I informed the Marina that I would buy my fuel there and Ice. They worked with me. That is how it works, not YOU trying to get rich off one tournament. We all understand that you must keep @ least 5 or 10% of entry's to pay for the Tent and Microphone to talk to all. Maybe we all need to remind all these Marina's that they are in business because of all of us who love to fish or just go out for the day on the water. We pay the launch fee's, buy our supplies and baits there. So let's try to work together and maybe we will see one hundred boats at the Texas Tounaments.
Thanks


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice Job, somebody needed to say it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK boys 

Im glad to hear there has been some changes. In the old Tournament of Kings tournament I think they paid about 3 or 5 places in the Calcutta. !st was about 16 or 18 grand. Boy I bet yalls boats would go high and the potlickers (unknowns) cheap. Might give them an incentive to fish huh. See I didnt even know the TKA had a calcutta. 
Gotta put in a plug for Marks tournament. If he has anything to do with it its gotta be good. 

Another question. Are commercial fisherman allowed to compete in the TKA ? From what I am reading I guess so?

Charlie


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Charlie,
We had just under sixty boats in the TKA tournament this past year. As james said 1st place cal paid over 11,000.00 2nd over 8,000.00. Just think how much it would pay with hundred boats. I hope that we are able to fish in Marks tournament this year is sounds like alot of fun. As for commercial fishermen, As of now they can fish the TKA tournament we also let charter boats and Cap'ts fish aswell. Charlie(unknowns) if you fish we would not bid your boat to high. We would like to have you fishing tournaments again, and the many other old salty guys out there. " Potlickers" Is that Billy Boy ?? LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Also, Our tournament had side pots for, Kingfish, Ling, Dolphin and Snapper. The cal was for one of each total weight. Kinda cool I think. You can bet that Papo and easy won't go cheap in this years cal.


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

what about SB2?


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Thats one reason the (unknowns) and new teams should fish. Most of the teams that where new or newer sold for under 400 bucks. Teams like SB2 and many other will sell for over 1500 bucks and I'll bet a few over 2000 bucks. Thats like 3-4-5 to 1 odds on your money. And having to catch all for fish makes it alot more fun than just Kingfish.

This years biggest king will earn somone a new sweat sixteen Donzi boat, Thanks to Texas Sport Fishing Yatch Sales. And with side pots, Calctta for all four fish this tournament could payout over eighty grand with eighty boats.

I know we have a long ways to go here, But things are getting better for the fishermen. With alot of hard work from all of us there is no reason that Texas could not be one of the best areas for tournament fishing.
Keep it coming, give us your thoughts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pipedream (Dec 27, 2004)

We all need to get behind the TKA and make it one heck of a weekend fishing. If everyone could just let your fishing buddies and ladies know about that weekend, this could bew a great tournament. Thanks Bobby for all your help.

Thanks


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Charlie, I thought you knew what you were talking about. Guess you will have to give all those Tropheys & Boats you won back. James, was it you or Bobby that found the Apollo? LOL! But not at your expense, or Charlies! We like you are will try to help get
more guys interested. When we step in to help, we mean it! If you think Charlie or I 
should not express ourselves on an open forum - well I can take a hint. Rik
P.S. Have not decided what all to publish in my 2006 book yet, but I will take input off
this thread. Bet I could help equal things out.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounds like a threat to me Rik?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I hate to be the one to say it but a lot of you guys who are giving us some of this great input are not members of TKA, or you have not renewed your membership. TKA needs the membership in order to win friends and influence enemies. Right now the membership roles are the weakest they have ever been and your support is truly needed.

Membership apps and renewal forms are on the website at www.kingmackerel.org and we look forward to having all of you sign up.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

do you get anything cool for joining? I will join but might not be able to fish this year, can I have a tshirt?


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry guys this is Texas not Florida, the numbers (boats) just aren't there. If your asking for an outsiders opinion the cash and prizes are tempting but a pipedream for most. I've never fished the TKA but I have fished several large tournaments like POCO. They are a lot of stress and hard work. I go offshore to get away from that sh__. Yea you can meet and make new friends, but you can do that at the dock. Cash and prizes are not enough because you are competing against professionals who do it for a living ... I don't care what you say the odds are in their favor. Having said that, its just my opinion and I encourage anyone who has not fished a tournament to put your money up and make your own opinion.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

TKA sounds like a fun deal. Ill probably come down and hang out with Mark. How many years ago, maybe 1 or 2 did we all meet at Mamacitas on NASA one and discuss a TKA. I strongly supported that move in order to get a bigger turnouts. Mite be fun to let you all with those speed racer boats (im not being ugly) cut a new channel into the gulf. Last time i came through there a hurricane was blowing. Quite a ride. Good fishing.

PS Reel Screamer
No I dont think Rik was theatning anyone. I think he is just trying to help someone get started. 

Charlie


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Rik,
And all others, I can tell ya that your thoughts and comments are very much needed. I only wanted Charlie to know that there have been alot of things changed, For the better I think. As for your new book, Hell I would be first in line for that one, with the few numbers I have.

Capsized, Not sure who here in Texas fishes kingfish tournaments for a living. If there are some I have never meet them. I do agree with you that fishing tournaments is alot of work and my not be for everone.

I would like to stress again, That any team thinking of fishing a tournament this year. I will offer to help you as much as I can. For what ever thats worth. If you have never fished one give it a try, If its been a few years sence you have fished then please come and atleast see what changes have been made.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry I didnt clarify. When I said professionals I was referring to th commercials and captians.


----------



## Texas Contender (Aug 17, 2005)

Gentlemen, never wake the sleeping GIANTS (Rik and Charlie). These two can put us all back in our place. I would like to see payouts through 20th with instant awards for the first 10#, 20#, 30#, 40#, and 50#, or closest to it. This will help with the "everyone has a chance theory". I have to say that I've been in the small boat (25 Contender) and now in a larger, (31 Contender). I can not run with the 34-38' boats on the circuit but I do believe I can out fish them. It's not range that gives you the ability to win, but how you play the game. Fish are fish. They feed by instinct and hunger. We all run over fish every day in a tournament. I think the guy that can figure out how to catch the ones that get overrun will come out ahead in the long run.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Let`s all make it better*

Brett, I have a world of respect for you & thanks for the plug. I hope what we all do can move the process further along. By the way, never mastake a threat for a promise. I promised early on in this thread to donate maps, books, & readings to help the "little guys" & I will double my donation if that will help. I promise to continue to help anyone
I can, - Starters or advanced & published or un published. I guess I just took it wrong when I read Charlie did not know of what he speaks. He also wants to help. So good luck & good fishing to you all. Don`t worry Charlie, I will never tell these guys about
you "skinny dipping" after you won (I belive it was Kingfish) in Beach , Bait & tackel tourn. Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

One more small item about" Texas Contender" - along a line I already posted these guys
are not just one superstar, though Brett may fit that mold, but they fish hard as a "Team" - This should not be under estmated. Rik


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

I stand corrected Rik.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Rik,

I know we all look forward to the help you and Charlie can give to all these teams and we would like to see you guys fish some of these tournaments again. Also I'll be giving you a call to setup getting your 2006 book. Myself and Offshore man want to get you down to Port A when snapper season opens back up to fish some of the spots that you gave him last year and maybe find some new ones. I would love to spend a day on the water with you because you have a vast amount of Knowledge. I'll call you today or tomorrow.

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

I stand corected Rik. If by offering books and maps to the newbies helps in growing our sport, that's great. We appreciate your efforts. Charlie, you need to try a few tournaments again. I think you will se quite a change from years past. You and Rik should team up.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Guys

Glad to see all the BS has been straightend out. Who was at the meeting at Mamacitas when we all met years ago and I supported a Texas kingfish tournament? I think I got a little mouthy after a few of those $1.00 margaritas. 
Texas Contender, and Reel Screamer, Wahoo Man, Lured Away, Team Sponge ,thanks for the support but I think Rik and Me are have had enough of the tournaments really a lots of pressure there. Can you imagine trying to fish with an old man like Rik? Have to help him in and out of the boat, feed him, reel in his fish etc. Speaking for my self most of the time I just stand on the sidelines and watch. I am amazed what yall can do catching fish. Im sure I will join the TKA but probably not fish. 
Rik
Man those barnacles (sp) on those pilings at Freeport are dangerous. Must be extremely careful if yu know what I mean. 

Good fishing guys.

Texas Contender

Didnt I hear that you are now running Steve Coles and then Cliff Mountains boat ? If so its really a fine rig. Been 2 Star tournaments won and several kingfish tournaments won out of that boat Im sure you know.I know you will keep up the tradition (already have huh). 


Charlie


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Good Thread Andy!


----------



## Gooseman (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Charlie! We are in that boat now but gave her a facelift. Changed the color scheme for a different look. We actually won our first tournament out of the boat (Freeport '05).


Let's hope we keep the tradition alive this year!

Thanks again,
Brian
TX Contender


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

See I knew that boat was lucky!!


----------



## Gooseman (Jul 12, 2005)

I'll take luck over being good any day of the week!!!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

hey lured away, here is a thread froma while back that has some good ideas in it. with you guys placing so high in the national events it is a suprise that there isnt more interest promoting them more than they do.


----------



## capthiball (Aug 16, 2005)

*Overnighting for Kingfish*

I think if they would change the format to allow for overnighting offshore there would be more participants. Only one load of fuel would have to be purchased and the big boats would not have such an advantage. This would give more boats the option of running the longer distances that the winning boats often have to run here in Texas.


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

Pasted from another TKA thread:

I fished in my first tournament this summer with my 11 year old son out of Port Aransas. The weather was pretty spooky, particularly for a 21' Deep V HydraSports. My range was limited due to weather & boat size but... WE HAD A BLAST!!!!!!!! Even though we were the smallest boat in the fleet, we made it to the scales with a fish on a difficult day where several larger boats didnt even weigh in... We also lost a very large king that would have given us a chance to place... My point is that though my boat & team were outgunned.... We still had a chance... For me it is all about the thrill of the chase!!! Working to improve & learn from each event...

I live in San Antonio & am only familiar with the waters around Port Aransas. I dont know if its possible but, it would really be nice to have a local port division for guys like me, maybe 2 or 3 tournaments per summer where top teams in their divisions may have to travel to a championship event. Though I have never been there, I would consider Port OConnor as a site within the division, but any further would be really tough for me...

I have a pretty open schedule compared to most, but still, I just cannot get out enough to familiarize myself with more than 1 or 2 ports...

Like someone said earlier... "I am going to fish anyway, I might as well have a shot at a prize" It really adds to the experience in my opinion...

Quoted from someone else above: "being a smaller boat it would defnately depend on what the buoys where doing before i dropped my money.."

I hope this helps & really appreciate what you are trying to accomplish!!!

I would really like to see something like this happen!!!


----------

